# Shipmates from m.v. Stentor (Blue Funnel Lines)



## conrad De Souza (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello,

Anyone knows the whereabouts of a couple of my mates onboard Stentor in 1971 - Junior Engineer Brian MacGuiness (Glasgow) and 4th Engineer John Ledder (Liverpool)?

Cheers.

Conrad


----------

